# Quick prep for a meet



## Milo (Sep 4, 2015)

New gym that I signed up with is holding a PL meet for charity in which all proceeds go to St. Jude's. It's in 3.5 weeks so I won't have much time to prep but it's for a good cause. What kind of preparation do y'all do this far out from a meet? Never done one before and I don't even have a singlet yet.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2015)

3 weeks out – Lifter attempts the planned 3rd attempt at the meet / max attempt
2 weeks out – Lifter works up to planned 2nd attempt at the meet
1 week out – Lifter works up to planned 1st attempt (opener) at the meet
0 weeks out – Week of meet, lifter makes zero attempts until day of meet

Start focusing on what you will attempt to lift so your not second guessing on that day.

Chis Duffin


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't agree with that. 
I wouldn't max out 3 weeks out. I'd work up to your planned openers and that's it at this point.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2015)

These singlets are pretty cool and come in different colors







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 4, 2015)

Work on your openers and 2nd attempt and take the week prior off.


----------



## Milo (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks all.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 4, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> 3 weeks out – Lifter attempts the planned 3rd attempt at the meet / max attempt
> 2 weeks out – Lifter works up to planned 2nd attempt at the meet
> 1 week out – Lifter works up to planned 1st attempt (opener) at the meet
> 0 weeks out – Week of meet, lifter makes zero attempts until day of meet
> ...



I'm curious as to where you copy and pasted this from bc it's not only incorrect for most peaking approaches but also when you copy and paste something it's generally considered appropriate to reference the author/s


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 4, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> 3 weeks out – Lifter attempts the planned 3rd attempt at the meet / max attempt
> 2 weeks out – Lifter works up to planned 2nd attempt at the meet
> 1 week out – Lifter works up to planned 1st attempt (opener) at the meet
> 0 weeks out – Week of meet, lifter makes zero attempts until day of meet
> ...




Please do not speak of things that you obviously don't know.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2015)

Milo said:


> New gym that I signed up with is holding a PL meet for charity in which all proceeds go to St. Jude's. It's in 3.5 weeks so I won't have much time to prep but it's for a good cause. What kind of preparation do y'all do this far out from a meet? Never done one before and I don't even have a singlet yet.


Just treat it like a heavy day and set a benchmark for yourself for training purposes. 

Start working heavy doubles with commands for the lift as required by the meet rules - Squat and rack commands, pause the bench and hold your lockout.

3 weeks out

Monday 
Competition Squat up to rpe 9 for a double
Then using the same weight do singles until it become @9 again
Deficit deadlift @9 for a double

Wednesday
Competition bench @9 for a double 
Drop 10% weight and do sets of 2 until @9 again with a max of 4 sets
Paused squat @8 for a double 
Keep working those doubles until you reach a 9

Friday
Comp deadlift @9 for a double 
Floor press @ 9 for a double 

2 weeks out 

Monday
Competition squat @ 9 for a single

Wednesday
Competition bench @9 for a single

Friday
Competition deadlift @9 for a single

1 week out (meet is on weekend)
Monday
65% of opener for all lifts for 2 singles 

Meet

Use week 3 @9 weights minus 10% for opener

Second attempt between opener and week 2 singles as second attempt depending on bar speed. Jumps are usually around 40lbs for squat and dead and 15 to 20 for bench

Third attempt go by second attempt feels.

The winner isn't always the strongest or the best lifter. Sometimes it's the guy who makes the most attempts.


----------



## Milo (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks all for taking the time to write this out.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just treat it like a heavy day and set a benchmark for yourself for training purposes.
> 
> Start working heavy doubles with commands for the lift as required by the meet rules - Squat and rack commands, pause the bench and hold your lockout.
> 
> ...



The third week out where you have 10% fatigue....that's for bench right? I'd assume it's not for paused squats so close to the meet date?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The third week out where you have 10% fatigue....that's for bench right? I'd assume it's not for paused squats so close to the meet date?


Yes load drop for bench.

Repeats for paused squats.

This is about as close to peaked as he can get. One week volume block with one week taper then a deload. It's kinda lol but like I said in my post he should just treat it like a max effort day and do some good for a charity and his soul.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm assuming rpe 9 and @9 means 90%?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 4, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm assuming rpe 9 and @9 means 90%?



No. RPE 9 or @9 means whatever weight that leaves you able to do 1 more rep at that weight. The percentage will vary depending on how many reps are to be done in the set. 

For example, most will have an RPE 9 for a single around 96%, RPE 9 for a double around 92% and RPE 9 for a trip at around 89%


----------



## Joliver (Sep 4, 2015)

http://www.elitefts.com/education/training/rate-of-perceived-exertion-rpe/


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 5, 2015)

Gotcha. That's pretty sweet.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Please do not speak of things that you obviously don't know.



Lmao, you "obviously" don't know me. Funny how one guy says something then it snowballs into a bandwagon of facts true and the only way to go about it. Then you dont even blow us away with your higher ranks of powerlifting knowledge.



DocDePanda187123 said:


> when you copy and paste something it's generally considered appropriate to reference the author/s



Will do sir


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Lmao, you "obviously" don't know me. Funny how one guy says something then it snowballs into a bandwagon of facts true and the only way to go about it. Then you dont even blow us away with your higher ranks of powerlifting knowledge.



When I die I am leaving my clients to dys... he does actually know wtf he is talking about.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> 3 weeks out – Lifter attempts the planned 3rd attempt at the meet / max attempt
> 2 weeks out – Lifter works up to planned 2nd attempt at the meet
> 1 week out – Lifter works up to planned 1st attempt (opener) at the meet
> 0 weeks out – Week of meet, lifter makes zero attempts until day of meet
> ...


What they are looking at that makes them question your sanity is this.

A peak begins with high volume low intensity. Over time the volume decreases and intensity increases. But gradually so.

You have this backwards here. You don't work from heavier to lighter.  You have no idea what your third attempt would be if you don't know what your opener will be.

Your opener has to be something you can absolutely crush on a shitty day. Most guys use the triple rule. If you can triple it that's your opener. 

He needs to taper fast and set openers. See in my plan I use his rpe 9 double minus 10% as his opener? He won't bomb out this way and can take a big jump to attempt two.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

CHRIS DUFFIN
Chris is an accomplished powerlifter, coach, and gym owner. He is the world record holder for the raw squat in the 220lb class. He also holds a Guinness World Record for the most weight deadlifted in one minute at 17,010 pounds (42 reps of 405lbs). Chris Duffin is the head coach and co-owner of Elite Performance Center in Portland, Oregon.   Unlike many powerlifers and strength athletes, Chris is also enthralled with all things related to conditioning, nutrition, and supplementation.

I guess Chris doesnt know much about powerlifting. My bad.


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 5, 2015)

what does the Kabuki warrior have to do with this? Is that who you copy and pasted your advice from?


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 5, 2015)

Milo, I can't add any advice to your prep. 
I do want to wish you good luck though and hope you all raise a ton of money for the kids!


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> what does the Kabuki warrior have to do with this? Is that who you copy and pasted your advice from?



It is where I copied and pasted it from. I didnt try to hide it was copied and pasted either. Notice how it says Lifter attempts not just the planned third attempt. If I was trying to act like I came up with that it wouldnt say Lifter attempts now would it. Doc said add the reference so I did now. Why is everyone kicking my ass over this ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 5, 2015)

Haha zeigler for admin.  Jesus.


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 5, 2015)

Bro. calm the fukk down. I was asking what he had to do with it. For being so pushy all the time, you sure are being sensitive. Might want to get your E checked.
You're on your way to being a MOD don't mess it up now.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Bro. calm the fukk down. I was asking what he had to do with it. For being so pushy all the time, you sure are being sensitive. Might want to get your E checked.
> You're on your way to being a MOD don't mess it up now.



No I actually am not. I found out that was a trick played on me. Im not being sensitive either just wondering why I am getting bashed. Enjoy Beedeezy this is what gets you off, dont think I havent noticed that about you. You see me on the fence and start poking and prodding.


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 5, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> No I actually am not. I found out that was a trick played on me. Im not being sensitive either just wondering why I am getting bashed. Enjoy Beedeezy this is what gets you off, dont think I havent noticed that about you. You see me on the fence and start poking and prodding.



Ok, Z. 
First off, you're being a little bitch right now. Example? Read what I wrote, I clearly asked what does he have to do with your statement. Then asked if that's where you got the info from. I.e. You're being sensitive and took that like an attack. 
Second, what in the fukk are you talking about, this gets me off? I don't even know how to respond to that because honestly don't know what you're talking about. So in that case I'm gonna say you're being a sensitive little bitch again. 
I have no issue with you Zeigler, I think your a Fukking weirdo but that doesn't mean I dislike you, just means I think you're a Fukking weirdo. 
Maybe take a break for a little bit, I think the pressures getting to you. 
I'm gonna go to bed and act like your estrogen issues are a fluke. You'll be treated no differently tomorrow and hope you're ok.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

I will pm this guy sorry op


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 5, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> CHRIS DUFFIN
> Chris is an accomplished powerlifter, coach, and gym owner. He is the world record holder for the raw squat in the 220lb class. He also holds a Guinness World Record for the most weight deadlifted in one minute at 17,010 pounds (42 reps of 405lbs). Chris Duffin is the head coach and co-owner of Elite Performance Center in Portland, Oregon.   Unlike many powerlifers and strength athletes, Chris is also enthralled with all things related to conditioning, nutrition, and supplementation.
> 
> I guess Chris doesnt know much about powerlifting. My bad.



I am a big fan of Duffin. Sam Byrd beat his squat this year though. 

It's quite the extrapolation to want to use the FINAL 3 weeks of Chris Duffin's peak on a guy who hasn't properly peaked and is 3 weeks out from his first "meet". It shows you're nothing but a copy/paste nazi. 

I just nicely asked you not to comment on things you don't know about. That stands. You know jack shit about powerlifting. 

I suppose if I decide I want to do a bodybuilding show in 4 weeks, and I follow Ronnie Coleman's training program, I will do well. 


You want to have an untrained/unpeaked guy take a guess at a 100% max effort lift without doing any prepatory work in the weeks leading up to the max. Pure genius. I hope your client makes it to the platform in one piece. 

Also, you tried to take Duffin's info appear as if it is yours. 

Milo, good luck and you're lifting for a good cause. Sorry to clutter your thread with this nonsense. 

Z 4 the W.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 5, 2015)

Keep it simple just get your openers and 2nds down and then rest.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 5, 2015)

Hammer accessories work hard though and don't just do an opener and 2nd onces do it for like 2 to 5 singles.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> you tried to take Duffin's info appear as if it is yours.



Like I said before sir.



Zeigler said:


> I didnt try to hide it was copied and pasted either. Notice how it says Lifter attempts not just the planned third attempt. If I was trying to act like I came up with that it wouldnt say Lifter attempts now would it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You know jack shit about powerlifting.



I quote Chis Duffys theory so that means I don't know jack shit about powerlifting ?


See those scars on my back there.Those are from where I've had cyst removed over the years on bothe sides of my traps. You know how I got those from doing heavy weight squats since 1988. See the little black part in the middle of the red spot those are stiches that haven't came out yet. I took that picture yesturday right out of the sack. My dad was an lapd powerlifting champion in the 70s. Don't tell me I don't know jack shit about powerliftng. 45 years old in the gym squating benching and deadlifting.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I quote Chis Duffys theory so that means I don't know jack shit about powerlifting ?
> 
> 
> See those scars on my back there.Those are from where I've had cyst removed over the years on bothe sides of my traps. You know how I got those from doing heavy weight squats since 1988. See the little black part in the middle of the red spot those are stiches that haven't came out yet. I took that picture yesturday right out of the sack. My dad was a lapd powerlifting champion in the 70s. Don't tell me I don't know jack shit about powerliftng. 45 years old in the gym squating benching and deadlifting.
> ...


But never peaked for a meet. 

Would you take advice on how to run deca and what to expect from someone who never ran deca? I wouldnt.

Nor would I want suggestions on how to peak, especially in 3.5 weeks from someone who has never competed.

My father is an entrepreneur and tech genius. Doesn't make me an expert on those topics does it?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 5, 2015)

Whatever dude. Your original post didn't have Duffin at the bottom for starters. 

Second, I stand by my statement. 

3rd, my father was an astronaut. It doesn't mean I know how to walk on the moon. 

I'm not going to waste my time arguing with you in this thread anymore. Nobody here that actually competes agrees with what YOU recommended he do. You went back after the fact to let everyone know it is Duffin's program when you got called out. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Milo, I can't add any advice to your prep.
> I do want to wish you good luck though and hope you all raise a ton of money for the kids!



Thanks. Hopefully turns out well.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Would you take advice on how to run deca



I would take that advice if it was quoted by champion record holder. I certainly wouldn't go around saying something that a genus book of worllds records holder was shit advice. That would implicate I know more about the subject than a documented world champion. That would be like saying Mark Mgwire doesn't know shit about batting and or Tesla doesn't know jack about electricty. How the hell does me quoting Chris Duffs theory (with or without crediting him) mean that I don't know jack shit about power lifting?

Milo


----------



## Assassin32 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice work Milo! Anybody that put in some effort to support a charity is cool in my book. Props to you man. I have no advice other that have fun and stay healthy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I would take that advice if it was quoted by champion record holder. I certainly wouldn't go around saying something that a genus book of worllds records holder was shit advice. That would implicate I know more about the subject than a documented world champion. That would be like saying Mark Mgwire doesn't know shit about batting and or Tesla doesn't know jack about electricty. How the hell does me quoting Chris Duffs theory (with or without crediting him) mean that I don't know jack shit about power lifting?
> 
> Milo


Because its out of context. Post the link to where you got the info. 

Do you really think you are going to win this argument with me Zeigler?  Keep fighting back. I will make my whole day about you.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Because its out of context. Post the link to where you got the info.
> 
> Do you really think you are going to win this argument with me Zeigler?  Keep fighting back. I will make my whole day about you.



A whole day for me sir, that would be delightful

http://breakingmuscle.com/strength-conditioning/3-2-1-0-meet-countdown-competition-preparation


----------



## widehips71 (Sep 5, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I quote Chis Duffys theory so that means I don't know jack shit about powerlifting ?
> 
> 
> See those scars on my back there.Those are from where I've had cyst removed over the years on bothe sides of my traps. You know how I got those from doing heavy weight squats since 1988. See the little black part in the middle of the red spot those are stiches that haven't came out yet. I took that picture yesturday right out of the sack. My dad was an lapd powerlifting champion in the 70s. Don't tell me I don't know jack shit about powerliftng. 45 years old in the gym squating benching and deadlifting.



I see the scar but I think they removed your traps along with it  :32 (18):  Your back has basically no features.  It's....weird


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Because its out of context. Post the link to where you got the info.
> 
> Do you really think you are going to win this argument with me Zeigler?  Keep fighting back. I will make my whole day about you.



What he doesn't understand, I'm assuming bc he's never competed, is that Chris Duffin designed this as a reization or peaking phase. But to get the most out of a realization phase one would need the other blocks beforehand ie accumulation and transmutation phases. Milo doesn't have time to do these phases as he is 3.5wks out. A realization phase without the required prior phases beforehand is not optimal. I would second POB's approach as the best for Milo considering his circumstances. 

As to his argument about Mark McGwire..... Well Mark is an all star hitter. That doesn't mean he would make a good batting coach. Tom. Brady is a premier QB. It doesn't mean he could coach QB's like a good QB coach could. Michael Jordan, the greatest basketball player of all time has records upon records and 6 NBA championship rings. There's a reason why he's not a head coach....his on the court success doesn't translate into coaching success.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> I see the scar but I think they removed your traps along with it  :32 (18):  Your back has basically no features.  It's....weird



I haven't been able to do any back for a couple months because it was in there like a marble dipped in acid and everything I did that involved trap irritated it. It made it hard to do a lot of things I usually do in the gym. The stitches haven't even dissolved yet. The size is still there though so I can get back (literally) in the game soon. Thanks for adding insult to injury.


----------



## widehips71 (Sep 5, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> If anyone else jumps on the kick Zeiglers ass bandwagon today it may break in half



That may be an improvement.  BOOM!


Ok I'm done.  Wide out


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> A whole day for me sir, that would be delightful
> 
> http://breakingmuscle.com/strength-conditioning/3-2-1-0-meet-countdown-competition-preparation


Yeah this is what I thought. It is one third of a traditional block program. Can't say I agree with Duffin on this 3 2 1 thing. Met him last weekend and chatted with him for a while. Dude is intense with those eyes. Bought his duffalo bar too.

Anyway what you posted is only 1/3 of a peak. It's part of a traditional block program with three parts; accumulation, transmutation and finally realization.

This is mostly similar to how I peak my guys.  Just not with the 3 2 1 thing. 

This would absolutely not work in 3.5 weeks to a meet.

POB 4TW.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah this is what I thought. It is one third of a traditional block program. Can't say I agree with Duffin on this 3 2 1 thing. Met him last weekend and chatted with him for a while. Dude is intense with those eyes. Bought his duffalo bar too.
> 
> Anyway what you posted is only 1/3 of a peak. It's part of a traditional block program with three parts; accumulation, transmutation and finally realization.
> 
> ...



3.5 weeks all he has time for is to at the very least set his openers and hammer accessories.

I don't know why people complicate these things.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 5, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> 3.5 weeks all he has time for is to at the very least set his openers and hammer accessories.
> 
> I don't know why people complicate these things.


Me neither....


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Me neither....



What gets me the most is when they flat out don't listen!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 6, 2015)

Fukk strength first Boston. I'm switching to strengthzeigs!!!


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2015)

Really appreciate the help fellas. Lots of good advice. My lifts are weak but I'm pumped to do this one. What openers would you suggest for my lifts?
Squat: 415
Bench: 315
Deadlift: 450


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 6, 2015)

Q





Milo said:


> Really appreciate the help fellas. Lots of good advice. My lifts are weak but I'm pumped to do this one. What openers would you suggest for my lifts?
> Squat: 415
> Bench: 315
> Deadlift: 450




So I take it those would be the 3rd attempts you'd hit in a perfect meet? I think you should try to hit 85% of those numbers for a triple when you try to hit openers in your training. If you hit it, you have your openers. I'd recommend opening real light. You can make fairly big jumps to get to those numbers in the meet. You want to be able to smoke those openers without a second thought.


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes those are my training 1RMs. So if I can hit 85% of these numbers for a triple then they are my openers?


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 6, 2015)

Milo said:


> Really appreciate the help fellas. Lots of good advice. My lifts are weak but I'm pumped to do this one. What openers would you suggest for my lifts?
> Squat: 415
> Bench: 315
> Deadlift: 450



Openers
Squat: 355
Bench: 270
Deadlift: 385

These go well then

2nds
Squat: 395
Bench: 300
Deadlift: 430


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2015)

If I hit those lifts well, is the rest by feel for 3rd attempts?


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 6, 2015)

Milo said:


> If I hit those lifts well, is the rest by feel for 3rd attempts?



Yes, go for your gym maxes or higher.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 6, 2015)

Google luck Milo!! That a great cause. Good for you.


----------

